# Jude



## smellingsalts (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello to all,

This week and the upcoming weeks, my homegroup is going through the Letter of Jude. What are some good questions to ask and what are some reformational points I can pick out of Jude and share with the group?


----------



## crhoades (Oct 20, 2004)

http://www.ccel.org/c/calvin/comment3/comm_vol45/htm/TOC.htm

Here is John Calvin's commentary on Jude. You'll have much better "luck" consulting him than I.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Oct 20, 2004)

It begins by dealing with false teachers. Talk about some of the heresy being taught in the Church today.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 20, 2004)

Two parts always stand out in my mind:
"urge you to contend for..."

Contenders - big point. Are we contenders? What does it take to be a contender amidst false teachers?

"...the faith once delivered to the saints"

What is the "FAITH" delivered?

Jude is great. William Jenkyn wrote a 4000 page commentary on that one chapter (how can you not love the Puritans?).


----------



## turmeric (Oct 20, 2004)

Now unto Him who is able to keep you from falling...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 20, 2004)

I would also suggest a bit of study on;

Enoch:

http://wesley.nnu.edu/biblical_studies/noncanon/summaries/1enoch-notes.htm

http://wesley.nnu.edu/biblical_studies/noncanon/ot/pseudo/enoch.htm

Assumption of Moses:

http://www.earlyjewishwritings.com/testmoses.html

Im not vouching at least not yet after a very scholary and prayerfull examination of biblical history and biblical literature that these are canonical but these boooks are alluded to in Jude and should help at least advance your study and understanding the usage of the texts.

blade


----------



## smellingsalts (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Two parts always stand out in my mind:
> "urge you to contend for..."
> 
> ...




How in the world do you write 4000 pages on simply 25 verses? How astounding!


----------

